# Secrets of the Ultimate Martial Artist!! The REAL Knock Out MASTER!



## profesormental (Feb 24, 2007)

[FONT=Verdana, Times New Roman, Helvetica]This is the real deal... see the whole thing!

I want those skills!!

Note the way the techniques are delivered... very ligth touches or NOT TOUCH!!!

EVEN TO MULTIPLE PEOPLE!!

I am NOT kidding!!






Unbeatable!!

Enjoy!

Juan M. Mercado[/FONT]


----------



## Kacey (Feb 24, 2007)

*Note to all users:

This thread has been moved to Horror Stories, as a more appropriate placement.

-Karen Cohn
-MT Senior Moderator
*


----------



## Empty Hands (Feb 24, 2007)

Excellent form and technique...sure pays alot better than most martial arts too!


----------



## Amazon (Feb 25, 2007)

Gee, Empty Hands, I think we've been wasting money.  We should be training with thie ultra-lethal spiritual master!


----------



## evenflow1121 (Feb 25, 2007)

Man that was funny it is so well coordinated to the song.


----------



## still learning (Feb 25, 2007)

Hello, Very interesting!  ...it is amazing how people are easily fool or train to believe.

He is not the first nor the last to be able to do those things..we have seen this form of hynoist before.
------------------------------
If it was super natural powers or ? ...he would be famous and study by all governments.  His powers would be known thru out the world. 

Again...it is up to you if you want to believe or NOT believe?

Can man and masses be fool?  ...happens all the time.....Just my thoughts on this. .........Aloha

PS: I have been known to do amazing things..like flying from Hawaii to California....(usually by plane).

Does this seen familar?   George Dillman?


----------



## Cirdan (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow! I bet this guy would be a match even for Dillman.


----------



## wade (Feb 26, 2007)

DA-AMMMMMM!!!!!!!! George ain't got nothing on that boy. WOW!


----------



## thetruth (Feb 26, 2007)

In our aboriginal tribes here in Australia they had a thing called pointing the bone.  This cursed the person, who very soon after died.  No different to these people falling down.  The effect on them is very real but you have to really believe in it or it won't work.  You could point a trex bone at me and it wouldn't do *****.  Dillman works on a similar path also.  The only time it is truly effective is on his students.  

Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## wade (Feb 28, 2007)

OK, forgive me. I've tried and tried but I can't resist this. About this "pointing the bone" thing, well, uh, damn, uh, never mind, forget it. :uhyeah:


----------



## Carol (Feb 28, 2007)

wade said:


> OK, forgive me. I've tried and tried but I can't resist this. About this "pointing the bone" thing, well, uh, damn, uh, never mind, forget it. :uhyeah:



:lfao: :lfao:

Well, it hasn't killed me yet...


----------

